# Shoe: Buckle vs Top Velcro strap.



## BadWolf (Feb 23, 2010)

What is the advantage of the buckle over the top Velcro straps on shoes? Correct me if I‘m wrong. The way I see it, you can a better and snugger fit with the top Velcro straps. With a buckle the chance that the best fit for you might be between two teeth. Where you would not have that problem with a top Velcro strap.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

In the real world, there's a little play in everything, including velcro (the hooks and loops stretch, after all, and you have to open the strap to adjust, so you're guessing a little). So the precision of the buckles is more than adequate, and they are in theory easier to adjust on the fly. Many people find velcro to work fine, and all else equal a shoe with velcro rather than buckles is cheaper. But there's no real functional advantage.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO this is a personal preference type of thing. I can't use the buckles because they either pinch the top of my foot or are too loose. Maybe it's unique to the models I've tried, but they've all done it. 

As JC mentioned (paraphrasing), it may take a couple of tries with Velcro, but IME I get that 'just snug' fit using them. As always, YMMV.


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

IMO, it is easier to adjust buckles when your in motion. Like JC and PJ said, it may take you a few times to get velcro right. Spending time adjusting shoes while riding is something I wouldn't like to spend too much time doing. That said, you could be a jedi at velcro and get it right the first time, but I find myslef adjusting buckles on some longer rides. For me, the same thing happens to my shoes that happens to my pants throughout the day... As time goes on, they get looser.


----------



## Carnut12 (Jun 9, 2010)

I only have experience with buckles, I like them. The teeth are so close I doubt anyones exact size is between teeth.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Carnut12 said:


> I only have experience with buckles, I like them. *The teeth are so close I doubt anyones exact size is between teeth*.


That statement is so general that it can't possibly be accurate. I doubt that you've tried _every_ make/ model and the buckle design is _always_ so precisely designed/ manufactured that they suite every rider.

Besides, the issue isn't size, it's the ability to adjust for proper snugness based on a riders preference - which _may_ vary from yours.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Velcro or ratchet, you can get an accurate tightness every time, provided you wear the same thickness socks each ride. Just place aligning marks (on strap & shoe) using a permanent marker. It works well for me, anyway.

I prefer the buckle type, FWIW. Changed to it over ten years ago.


----------



## Carnut12 (Jun 9, 2010)

That is true, I am not a pro by any means,just giving my 2 cents. I have only owned one pair and it is a buckle.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Carnut12 said:


> That is true,* I am not a pro *by any means,just giving my 2 cents. I have only owned one pair and it is a buckle.


That makes two of us, and you're certainly entitled to your opinion. But FWIW (for accuracies sake) maybe consider IME/ IMO/ YMMV just to be open to the possibility that others experiences/ preferences may vary. I know in this case mine do, and I posted stating as much.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I don't like buckles. They're too fussy when putting on the shoes, have more tendency to break than straps, and cost more. What significant improvement have they provided over using 3 Velcro straps?


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I personally like the shoes that have a buckle near the ankle, and velcro straps near the toe. I tried an all-velco Sidi (since it was significantly less expensive) and found that I couldn't get it to feel right, like there was too much heel slip.

I like the buckle because I can get it nice and snug and easily adjust it while riding. I find adjusting the velcro straps without stopping much harder, and my bike usually wiggles around while doing so, which means I need to be careful if I am around others.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Pretty much any shoe will stretch (socks compact, whatever it is that causes feet to settle in) by the tiny amount that's between most buckle teeth so getting the perfect fit 'that' precise at the start of your ride is kind of a moot point. And from there buckles are better for in ride adjustments and messing with velcro on the bike to the point you are trying to get that precise is lost time.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> *I don't like buckles*. They're too fussy when putting on the shoes, have more tendency to break than straps, and cost more. *What significant improvement have they provided over using 3 Velcro straps?*


C'mon Mr. V, try to keep up. It's for those rest day rides with Alberto and Andy when every second counts and you could get dropped adjusting that Velcro strap. 

Oh wait, I thought this was the pro racing forum. Nevermind.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> C'mon Mr. V, try to keep up. It's for those rest day rides with Alberto and Andy when every second counts and you could get dropped adjusting that Velcro strap.
> 
> Oh wait, I thought this was the pro racing forum. Nevermind.


LMAO! My Specialized BG Pros got here today. I hope I like them because they cost about the same as the GNP of a 3rd world country. They have buckles and i bought them because I couldn't find anything else in my size that had carbon soles. They seem to fit pretty well. Before I could put them on my wife had to show me how to release the buckle. No joke, no lie. Lucky she was home.


----------



## Nick09 (Aug 1, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> C'mon Mr. V, try to keep up. It's for those rest day rides with Alberto and Andy when every second counts and you could get dropped adjusting that Velcro strap.
> 
> Oh wait, I thought this was the pro racing forum. Nevermind.



It may be just me, but I don't think the people who prefer buckles and use the "it saves time adjusting them on the bike" excuse are zeroed in on the every second counts thing. I may have been lucky in getting a pair of shoes where I've never been caught between slots, but I've had velcro, and IMO it sucks to adjust while riding, not because every second counts, but just because it sucks to adjust velcro on two wheels. At least that's the case if your as clumsy as me.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I like the top buckle because it makes me feel like a pro, instead of the crappy rider with minimal strength and cardio that I am. :cryin: And it makes a great sound, too  

**


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

FWIW - Velcro shoes will snug up just fine after they're broken in...I've had no problem adjusting my velcro at a red light or something. I've had ratchets before and they're great, but being on a budget, velcro works just fine.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

josephr said:


> FWIW - Velcro shoes will snug up just fine after they're broken in...I've had no problem adjusting my velcro at a red light or something. I've had ratchets before and they're great, but being on a budget, velcro works just fine.


That's me, too. I just bought a pair of Sidi Zephyrs; at $190 I think they're the most expensive footwear of any kind I've ever bought for myself (and they're second from the _bottom_ in Sidi's line). The 3 velcro straps work fine for me; it wasn't worth $70 more to replace one of them with a buckle. I can adjust a velcro strap while coasting on the road bike if I need to. I do a lot of my riding on a fixed gear, anyway, so adjusting without stopping isn't an option.


----------



## bending guide (Jun 21, 2010)

for long rides I adjust my shoes time to time for comfort. Its easier to adjust accurately with a buckle while Velcro is kinda hit or miss thing but after using velcro for quite some time you'll be able to adjust velcro just as easy and accurate as a buckle.


----------

